# New job in Aylesbury, where to live inside the M25



## robthecob (11 April 2013)

I have accepted a job that will be based in Aylesbury. Part of the relocation package means my rent will be covered for the time being up to £1000 a month.

I have always wanted to do the whole live in London thing but realistically it would be too much to do central London to Aylesbury every day. 

So I'm looking for recommendations of areas to search. I would just like to make the most of the opportunity plus try and convince my boyfriend to move down with me in the future. So somewhere with good links into London and maybe it's own scene too - although my scene us more coffees and bars than nightclubs 

No horse to consider in the move as she is holidaying in the Leicestershire countryside! 

I will have a car so would be willing to commute by driving or by train depending on which made more sense


----------



## Pen_name (11 April 2013)

Why not live in Aylesbury?


----------



## Emma86 (11 April 2013)

I live just outside Aylesbury and there are some beautiful villages around here with plenty of properties to rent especially for up to 1000 a month. And somewhere like Wendover has the station on the Chiltern line that will take you straight into Marylebone or Baker Street. Or driving into town takes about 40 mins.
Congrats in the new job


----------



## Mancha (11 April 2013)

I personally wouldn't recommend living in Aylesbury but there are some nice smaller towns around Aylesbury such as Wendover as suggested above, Great Missenden, Aston Clinton, Weston Turville etc. All within easy enough reach of London.


----------



## robthecob (11 April 2013)

This is brilliant info thanks all 

I don't know much about Aylesbury but what I have seen hasn't drawn me in. There is obviously the bonus of living next to the office but I want to be happy down there and make the most of it.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (11 April 2013)

Aaaaah Aylesbury - My sister went to school there and calls it the town that never smiles. 

I agree with everyone, there are some lovely villages around it and it's really quick to take a train to London from that area.


----------



## Angua2 (12 April 2013)

I would do as others suggest as the commute to get to work will be nightmareish from anywhere within the M25.


----------



## lme (12 April 2013)

If you will be working in central Aylesbury (so would commute by train) I would suggest somewhere on the Chiltern line that runs from Marylebone to Aylesbury). Wendover, Great Missenden, Amersham & Rickmansworth would all be feasible or even Harrow on the Hill.. I wouldn't suggest driving to Aylesbury from within the M25 on a daily basis, but it would be a simple journey by train. If you wanted to drive to work & live in a a pretty little town, with a fast route into London & coffee bars / restaurants / interesting shops, then Tring or Berkhamsted may suit.  Or, as mentioned by posters above, there are some lovely villages near Aylesbury.


----------



## henryhorn (14 April 2013)

My son bought a house in Aylesbury last year, he says it's steadily improved with more café culture etc since then. He commutes to Heathrow from there. 
I drove through Tring and agree it looks a super little place , probably where I would choose and yes, there seem to be lots of rather nice villages all around Aylesbury.


----------



## BabyA (14 April 2013)

FYO traffic in and out of Aylesbury rush hour time is a nightmare via the bypass, worth considering this with your location and drive to and from work. I'm with all the others wendover, Tring way is lovely.


----------



## robthecob (14 April 2013)

Thanks all I am following this and checking on google maps for location then checking on rightmove to see what's affordable. Me and my boyfriend are going to take a day down there and drive to all the possible when we have a list.

I do have a car but that could live at work if I decided I wanted to live more central although some places in harrow seem to have one allocated space anyway. I just need to work out if the llifestyle on offer is worth the extra travelling time. I'm not sure yet! 

A few things my 'northern' brain has learnt though, Watford is inside the M25? I had no idea. 

Also the underground goes all the way out to Amersham, which is outside the M25? I had no idea!   as you can see the learning curve is somewhat steep


----------



## Tarbs (15 April 2013)

We moved from London to near Thame two years ago & haven't looked back! Have to agree that Aylesbury town isn't great but there are some lovely market towns and villages nearby. Driving around is a great way to see where you would like to live and if you stop for a coffee you can people watch and get a feel for a place. We were swayed by the local pub!


----------



## Rudolph's Red Nose (16 April 2013)

I agree Tring is lovely from a town and countryside point of view and also very easy to get to London from by train for days / evenings out and the train line is a lot quieter than say Thameslink line which you can catch from harpenden / Luton etc ...


----------



## Addicted to Hunting (18 April 2013)

Another vote, for Tring, we live just outside it, can hack out in lovely countryside, on some very quiet roads (also some busier ones if we choose) and yet still have good communication links for transport. We very rarely use the trains, apart from for Olympia and HOYS and also the Olympics last year, but its very easy. I have also gone up North sometimes on the trains, and again very easy!!


----------



## spider (18 April 2013)

High Wycombe is not the prettiest place but train to London is about 23mins now I think, and Aylesbury 30mins drive.


----------



## robthecob (19 April 2013)

Does anyone have any info on St Albans? Fits the bill travelling wise and it's on a good line to London. 

I will look at Tring, it sounds lovely and also high Wycome.


----------



## Holly_09 (19 April 2013)

St Albans is a lovely town, the only downsides are that traffic in the centre can generally be a nightmare due to their rubbish traffic light system, and house prices/rent is very expensive as it's a prime commuter area. 
However there are lovely restaurants, bars and shops etc.


----------



## Tnavas (21 April 2013)

I come from Amersham - its a lovely commuter town - I've always loved Wendover, Great Missenden and Little Missenden all are on the A40 that will take you straight to Aylesbury.

All these towns have direct access to London Marylebone station from Aylesbury.

Its a lovely area.


----------



## robthecob (6 May 2013)

An update for anyone who cares. My boyfriend and I spent the day driving round my chosen corner of the M25.

I was pretty certain I was going to be seduced by the city but my favourite place was Berkhamsted.

I actually loved Old Amersham but I had a strict list of wants and Berkhamsted was the one that ticked most of those. To top it off it is only 30 minutes from the office and has the most amazing countryside around it. Such a beautiful area of the country, I can't wait to move now.

Also just because I can't help myself, my horse is out on loan now due to me taking this new job but if anyone has a horse that needs exercising then let me know. It's only been a week but I'm missing it so much already, I'll never make it through the summer!


----------



## Addicted to Hunting (20 May 2013)

Just seen your update, welcome to the area, I'm very close to Berkhamsted. My horse doesn't need exercising at the moment, but you never know if during the hunting season weay need help. Also have you joined any of the local horse groups on Facebook, as could then have a look in there for any that do? And yes it has amazing countryside!


----------



## Addicted to Hunting (20 May 2013)

Also not to sure how old you are, but believe not that old, or even if you would be interested? But if you want tower new pep and get out in the area abit, then Berkhamsted Young Farmers is very local to you, and has a range of people in it, including a lot of horsie people, pm me if you want any details, but we meet every Wednesday Eve's and also most fri Eve's at a pub and also during the summer we go to a lot of parties


----------



## Tnavas (20 May 2013)

JumpinBeckeyJane said:



			Also not to sure how old you are, but believe not that old, or even if you would be interested? But if you want tower new pep and get out in the area abit, then Berkhamsted Young Farmers is very local to you, and has a range of people in it, including a lot of horsie people, pm me if you want any details, but we meet every Wednesday Eve's and also most fri Eve's at a pub and also during the summer we go to a lot of parties 

Click to expand...

Loved Young Farmers - was a great way to meet new people when you took work in an area miles away from home.


----------

